# Canon 50Mm



## OldHooky (Aug 30, 2011)

Should be popping out to pick up a new lens having coped for years with a couple of zoom lenses from a 35mm SLR. I really look forward to being able to take some more detailed watch shots, in lower light with the F1.8 lens. Apparently the detail and low light it can deal with is superb.


----------



## Measch (Apr 27, 2010)

Great lens. Mine wants stopping down to f/2.2 before the results are useable but for Â£70 ish you'll do well to beat it :yes:



Ricky by Measurez, on Flickr


----------

